#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > مشکل: کارت گرافیک

## 6373

سلام کارت زمانی که ویندوز کامپیوتر رو عوض میکنیم کامل عوض میشه بدون هیچگونه مشکلی اما زمانی که درایور گرافیک رو نصب میکنم 
دیگه ویندوز لود نمیشه
دلیلشو کسی میدونه؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mjzaret

به نظر من مشکل از درایور کارت گرافیکتون هست که با سیستم عامل نصب شده تداخل داره.
بهتره آخرین درایور مخصوص سیستم عامل نصب شده رو از سایت سازنده کارت گرافیک دانلود و نصب کنید.
*شاد باشید*

----------


## دیوانه3

درود شما ازهمون ایبتدا کارت گرافیک تو قراربده بعد شروع به نصب کن دراخر هم میتونی از درایورپک استفاده کنی کلیه درایور نصب کنی.

----------

